# Cómo conectar bocinas de minicomponente a tv usando su amplificador ?



## Alejandro2989 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hola buen dia compañeros del grupo, como dice el titulo, quisiera conectar unas bocinas de un estero a la tv y poder escuchar la tv normal y al jugar con mi consola de video juegos.

Cuento con un amplificador, y quisiera saber de que manera conectar las bocinas al amplificador y de hay a la tv (es Samsung lcd), las bocinas son de un estereo que ya no sirve al igual que el amplificador, ya que venia todo junto, aqui les dejo una imagen del amplificador y de una bocina, y ojala me puedan decir que cables necesito y de que forma conectarlo.

De ante mano gracias por su atención.

SALUDOS


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2015)

Alejandro2989 dijo:


> Hola buen dia compañeros del grupo, como dice el titulo, quisiera conectar unas bocinas de un estero a la tv y poder escuchar la tv normal y al jugar con mi consola de video juegos igual.
> 
> Bueno primeramente el estereo como tal ya no funciona, se descompuso una pieza pero como es modelo pasado ya no la hay, al no ser q*UE* se encuentre uno de uso q*UE* si le funcione y hacerle el cambio de la pieza, el estereo cuenta con un amplificador, y quisiera saber de manera conectar las bocinas al amplificador y de hay a la tv (es *S*amsung lcd), las bocinas son las mismas del estereo a igual q*UE* el amplificador ya q*UE* venia todo junto, aqui les dejo una imagen del amplificador, y ojala me puedan decir q*UE* cables necesito y de q*UE* forma conectarlo.
> 
> ...




*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*



¿ A donde van/iban los cables Rojo y Blanco ?


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 7, 2015)

Para empezar que modelo es el Minicomponente, es importante saberlo, para buscar el manual de servicio.

Que clase de pieza, placa o componente se daño sería el Microprocesador?


----------



## Alejandro2989 (Sep 8, 2015)

Buena noche, el cable rojo y blanco van conectados al estereo, pero este ya no funciona, lo que busco es conectar directamente el amplificador a la tv, para darle uso a las bocinas. 

El modelo del estereo, no se cual sea, ya que el manual lo estuve buscando pero aun no lo encuentro, el estereo es de hace bastantes años, de los que usan cassette y tocadiscos.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 8, 2015)

Alejandro2989 dijo:


> Buena noche, el cable rojo y blanco van conectados al estereo, pero este ya no funciona, lo que busco es conectar directamente el amplificador a la tv, para darle uso a las bocinas.
> 
> El modelo del estereo, no se cual sea, ya que el manual lo estuve buscando pero aun no lo encuentro, el estereo es de hace bastantes años, de los que usan cassette y tocadiscos.



Cuando habla de cable Rojo y Blanco me imagino que se refiere a los 2 conectores RCA macho que van al estereo, que este mismo ya no funciona cierto? 

El modelo del estereo o equipo de sonido, se encuentra en el mismo gabinete externo, lo trae contramarcado o grabado, en su caso es un sharp sx-8800 segun alcance a ver con lupa, no hay necesidad de tener a la mano el manual de usuario para saber el modelo.

Lo que tiene es un bomboncito en sus manos, doble transformador x 2 STK4050 una delicia ese amplificador.

El manual de servicio que le platicaba, es una documentación técnica para reparaciones internas,  con diagramas, mecanismos y placas con su respectiva descripción detallada,  de un aparato eléctrico o electrónico, para ello se necesita saber el modelo del equipo, para hacer reparaciones o algun conexionado.

Si este trae o posee una entrada auxiliar, ahi se conecta una unidad de CD, un DVD o en este caso una TV controlando el amplificador con un preamplificador o un Mixer.

Desde la salida de audifonos de la TV, con un cable plug estereo a RCA, lo conecta al conector RCA auxiliar del amplificador, lo mas viable es usando antes un preamplificador.







Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------

